# Hi From Vernon B.C Canada



## Zier64 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone!! I Currently Dont own Bees i am super interested and looking to start in spring. I Have Chickens ducks geese Turkeys and Want to get into these guys! Still picking up info and trying to learn the best way to start! 
I Work at a Furniture and Kitchen manufacturing plant so I am hoping to build my own Hives and frames after my Initial start up. I have been looking at Miller bee supply where i may order some stuff to start!


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Well welcome to this place. I hope you can enjoy the art of beekeeping


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource Zier64! If you're just starting out learning, we have some good information in the just beginning forum, and there are lots of seasoned beekeepers here as well. Hope you enjoy your new endeavor.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, there are beehive plans on this site. If you don't see a design you are interested in just ask.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Zier64:

Vernon, B.C. a great little town, matter of fact I was born and raised there! My dad built the cityhall and firehall in Vernon.
A great place to have bees too. You've got Planet Bee Apiaries up in the Bella Vista area as a good resource as well.
Good idea to build a lot of your stuff if you have the time and machinery but think twice about building frames. Most have found out the time and effort involved versus buying them just isn't worth it.
Finding this site is a great first step!
Enjoy

Perry


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats! You are in one of the best beekeeping areas in North America. You'll probaly want to know about Dadant & Sons, the oldest beekeeping supplier in America. As others have replied, reading books can help a lot. Order Dadant's catalog, get a copy of First Lessons in Beekeeping, and check out their book selection. Another great hobbyist book is Howland Blackiston's Beekeeping For Dummies.
Being that far north, look into WBC hive designs or Langstroth-box inside / WBC outside modified hive designs, as you will stand a much better chance of lower winter kill. If you choose standard Langstroth hive boxes, build minimum 2" thick polystryene foam outter box covers and tape roofing felt around them in the winter. Also, in those cold months, you will likely need to feed the bees. By all means use a hive-top feeder, as this disturbs them minimally and allows them to keep much of their heat. Another option is leaving two full honey supers on the hive so you don't have to feed them at all. Also, in the Northland consider obtaining Russian bees right from the start. They are the best bee in cold country. Good luck!


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello, and welcome

There is a book, Beekeeping In Western Canada. Filled with lots of great info. Each province has a beekeeping association, check that out. And there are a few local bee clubs.
here is a link to the book
http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agdex38
Another link. 
http://www.bcbeekeepers.com/
I googled BC beekeepers Associations, alot came up




Best of luck
HS


----------



## Jack B. Nimble (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi from Manitoba,

I am sure you will not have too many overwintering worries ... I am as far north as your are as you may notice ... Jack


----------

